# lifting limits for subcompact jd2210



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

How should I consider the weight limits spec'd by this tractor? For example if I exceed the weight limits on the back with a pto chipper attachment am I likely to break the axle or will the front end just lift up off the ground? I've got the standard front end loader bucket on the front. The pto chipper I'm thinking about is 750lb.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems your tractor is limited to 700 lbs. You could probably get away with it by chucking a few big rocks in your bucket to keep the front end down, but the excessive strain on your tractor hydraulics and the possibility of blowing O-rings and seals would cause me to look at chipper that was a bit smaller. The dead weight of the unit is one thing, but if the unit does any significant bouncing out back while you move around will really add to the weight the unit applies to your tractor.
If you need a chipper that big, have you considered a tow behind?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If it's a John Deere or many others for that matter like Kubota, the hydraulics will just stall out so the chances of doing damage are eliminated. The front or rear of the tractor simply will not lift off the ground or cylinders detonate. It's a safety thing built in. This is at least on the smaller machines.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

tractor beam said:


> If it's a John Deere or many others for that matter like Kubota, the hydraulics will just stall out so the chances of doing damage are eliminated. The front or rear of the tractor simply will not lift off the ground or cylinders detonate. It's a safety thing built in. This is at least on the smaller machines.


I think I have observed this when trying to push over/lift off cedar trees. The hydraulics just stall with an unpleasant noise.

To begin with I'd probably have a difficult time using my JD bucket to unload a chipper like that off a flat bed so I'd never even get to use it.

I do have a friend who tried to lift too many rocks with a similar small Kubota and he says it broke his front axle. That's one of the reasons I was asking.

Good idea on the roll off approach.

This cedar is just awful in Central Texas. I cut it all down, now what do with it. I'm spooked about burning it.


----------

